# a day of "first's



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

a buddy of mine had a day off and called early to see if i could take a day off to go hunting. i'm kinda slow now so i said sure. he's never shot a coyote before. we were about 1.5 hour into the day when i spotted a coyote out walking at 1 mile away. we drove over to the next road and was now abot 1/2 mile from it. i stopped to look 1 more time and seen it was a pure black fox . i watched it go into a drainage ditch and the stalk was on  got to about 200 yards and an out of cover. i did not want to blow it up as i had my .243 so i wanted a head shot :thumb: touched one off and the shot was perfect, right in the pumpkin. it was like shooting a "booner" buck  . a while later, i spotted a fox laying along a fence line. Porkchop made a sneak and missed it in its bed at 125 :roll: . the fox ran overa road and we spotted it bedded back down. this time he got about 225 yards and made a good shot. we no sooner left and i spotted a coyote 1/2 mile out along a drainage ditch but it was looking right at us :x . i told chop to get out and lay on the top of the ditch. he got out and i left and went competly around the section. i stopped and glassed the coyote and he was staring at me from 1/2 mile out. i backed up about 25 yards then went forward, than back again and that was more than the coyote could take. it got up and headed right down the ditch towards porkchop. he shot it at 20 yards :sniper: he was one excited guy. could'nt wipe the smile off his face. took our stuff to my fur-buyer and he has never seen a black fox before. i;m getting it tanned and chop is getting his first coyote tanned also


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow cool fox. I've never seen a black one, very cool!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Pretty cool indeed.

Full body mount or just a tanned pelt is the next question!?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Pretty cool indeed.
> 
> Full body mount or just a tanned pelt is the next question!?


i would full body it in a heartbeat but he's missing 1 side of his face


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is just awesome!

That is going to be hard to top that black fox!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> That is just awesome!
> 
> That is going to be hard to top that black fox!!!!
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:


maybe i should head to mahnomen tonight


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

that is really cool i have never seen one like that before. congrats!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

damn that is something to be proud of. That's a once in a life time thing. unreal.

Why did you shoot it in the head though, the head opens up like a pumpkin while the body can be sew in up. 20/20 hind sight?

very cool.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano, .243 with 70 sierra blitzkings :wink: . pretty sure they would have split him in 2  : wish i woulda had my .222 :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah but atleaste you could sew his bits and pieces back together again. oke: I still think that the 70g BK would have made a 3" hole on the off side, not to bad. 

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Is that what they call a "melanistic" animal? Or is that something else entirely?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i would say he was melenistic. he was pure black other than the white-tipped tail and chest mark. more rare than albinoism from what i've read


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's what I've thought and read too bucks.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bucs,
Congrats again.I told ya what I'd do.Truly a trophy of a lifetime.I shared the pics you sent with my 2 old Mn fox hunting buddies.Over 90 years of hard Mn fox hunting between us and we've never seen one.We are drooling. :lol: 
I'd definitely buy a couple lotto tickets soon.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

DuckP. if you ever make it up here, we'll go looking for his siblings. i dought any are his color but ya never know?? just don't show up here in a red covette wearing diamond earrings  i don't do well with that stuff  :lol:..edited to add, thats an inside politicallly incorrect joke. can't explain as i would get my rear booted offn here :fro:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Be there tomorrow-no Corvette,no earings.Do we dare post the 'you tube' I sent you?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> Be there tomorrow-no Corvette,no earings.Do we dare post the 'you tube' I sent you?


HHHMMM?? PROLLY NOT


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

ive had a similar rarity happen, i found a pure white as snow possum with blueish ears, but not albino. i thought it was awesome, sweet looking thing. i also caught my first fox this week and am debating getting it tanned


----------

